# [H0] The Green Light RR



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I got a direct order from SWMBO: "we need more room for really serious things. So you must dismantle your layout right now !". That's what I did. I put all my stuff in boxes. 
BUT...SWMBO gave me the green light for a smaller layout (32" x 67") !
Oh...NO...! Not another figure of eight layout ? Sorry, but it's another figure 8 layout !


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

You might want to put rope on the corners with pulleys and raise the whole thing into the rafters when *She Who Must Be Obeyed* dictates you need more space for serious things again. There are ways to keep everyone happy. 
Another figure eight, why not!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I built a new benchwork for my little layout (32" x 63"). I also got the right to leave my layout here as long as I want. Happy day !


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Just for the fun, I drew a track plan called "The Big Short Layout".


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old Bandit said:


> Just for the fun, I drew a track plan called "The Big Short Layout".
> 
> View attachment 582005



That has 2 reverse loops.....


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Conductorkev said:


> That has 2 reverse loops.....


Maybe that's why he called it "The Big Short Layout"


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Double (or triple) deck it and have 2 or 3 independent loops in the same square footage.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Gramps said:


> Maybe that's why he called it "The Big Short Layout"



Maybe he is short.. 
Or maybe wears shorts.....

😜


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Conductorkev said:


> Maybe he is short..
> Or maybe wears shorts.....
> 
> 😜


In these politically correct times we do not refer to people as short. The proper term is "vertically challenged".


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, with N gauge, you could use 11", 13", and 15" curves to create a folded figure 8 or dog bone


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Gramps said:


> In these politically correct times we do not refer to people as short. The proper term is "vertically challenged".



Yes I don't want to offend any midgets I mean little ppl grrrrrr you know the kind I'm talking about lol.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

There is just one rule for all the people:
The correct length for the legs it's when the feet touch the ground.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I find the figure 8 a bit boring. So I decided to draw a new plan. I can just see my train running through or I can do some switching operations. All your comments, advice and criticism will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

What scale are you modeling in? I'm guessing HO. If that's true, imagine what your layout could be if you had twice the amount of space. But instead of getting a bigger footprint for your table, why not drop down a size in scale and try N scale?


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> What scale are you modeling in? I'm guessing HO. If that's true


 It's true !


JeffHurl said:


> why not drop down a size in scale and try N scale?


 N scale is too small for my eyes and my fingers...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I laid the track (no glue, no nail or screw) just to see...and I'm very pleased with the result. Sorry for the poor quality of the photo...


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Most ppl it takes months if not years to finish you get er done in a hr!!!!!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old Bandit said:


> I find the figure 8 a bit boring. So I decided to draw a new plan. I can just see my train running through or I can do some switching operations. All your comments, advice and criticism will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 582085


Looks good and you still get to use that crossing from your figure eights.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Thelic said:


> I've found that S-bends are to be avoided wherever possible.


Very good advice ! So I slightly modified my plan as you can see below. Trains will run better.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A few photos...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A short (and unfortunately shaky) video:


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This invites an industrial switching scene. Nice use of the diamond. I've seen several such arrangements in and around Texas, to which it is certainly not unique. Next vid: show us some 
moving cars in and out those clever spurs and the building of a train?


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks like you are on the path of getting the most out of the space you have available.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Chops said:


> Next vid: show us some
> moving cars in and out those clever spurs and the building of a train?


I'll try...


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

What are your thoughts about scenicking the Big 8? Plain Jane or winter, summer, fall? There are some nice, not too expensive plow cars out there, and Athearn makes a beautiful rotary plow car that runs on its own motor, revolving the rotary.

If you do snow, stay away from anything edible, like flour: bugs love it. I've not tried baking soda, but that might work. If not, Woodland Scenics makes a nice snow that goes on easy, sticks well. You need to cover the layout when not in use, or it will soon resemble dirty snowbanks and the all the rest. 

Back in the day, modelers used to use asbestos: cheap and abundant at any hardware store. 

An industrial vista? I used to live in Pecos, Texas, and rail lines snaked all over the former industrial district, back in the day when it was a small, but thriving industrial hub. El Paso still has a few areas where cars, trucks, and trains compete for the right of way.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A full load of good ideas. Thanks Chops. I don't know yet what I'm going to do for the scenery. I made a few improvements to the benchwork.









Found this idea here:


Stejones82 said:


> View attachment 579267


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A nice coat of my favorite Liquitex brown paint (Raw Sienna).


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That looks nice enough to eat off of. 
That said, if you’re planning to have scenery, even if you haven't decided what at this time, I don’t see the point of painting it before the scenery contours are done.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That looks like the largest tongue depressor I have ever seen.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> That said, if you’re planning to have scenery, even if you haven't decided what at this time, I don’t see the point of painting it before the scenery contours are done.


No scenery but rather something like that:






Or that:


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I rebuilt the layout on the new benchwork and I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I forgot to mention that: The curves are really tight: 14"1/4


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

MichaelE said:


> The real test is pushing that train through all of the turnouts (and up the grades) with the same number of wagens as you are pulling.
> You can then say your trackwork is near perfect when you have no derailments _pushing_ as well as pulling.


 Done ! The curves are really tight: 14"1/4 !


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice! Is that Kato track? Just goes to show wheat good track is capable of!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

JeffHurl said:


> Nice!


Thanks !


JeffHurl said:


> Is that Kato track?


No. It's Trix C track made in Germany.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Another day, another train...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Some switching operations on the famous GLRR:


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A new video with more light (hopefully!). I also added my only Tyco car to the train.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A little train...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I ordered four used 50' boxcars:


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Order cancelled. I need this money for my dog's vet.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I added a third siding and I'm very pleased with the result.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Hello happy members!
The new Green Light RR is on the way. I made some slight changes. Here is the new track plan.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Sweet consist. British OO is a natural fit for this layout.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

Maybe not...


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

By popular request, the first new video. I added a fantasy scenery.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A big thank you for all your "_Like_". Very much appreciated.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks good! Like the slower more realistic speed you're running it at in the video!


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

A photo of my very big layout. You can see a few little monsters.


----------



## Longvallon (9 mo ago)

I started to build a sort of backdrop. I will use the white paint as a primer (one or two coats - not sure yet) before the blue paint coat.


----------

